# sterlisation reversal



## jktarrant (Dec 7, 2009)

wondering if any girls have went through same op as myself in sept 11 i under went sterlisation reversal yet each mth still no positive result starting to get really down and depressed and im hoping members can let me knw if had this op and there results ....thanks xx​


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi , I'm new to this forum, I looked into Sterilisation reversal, (at time of c-section). 

I had a consultant appointment and he advised me that as at time of section they cut too much out (no proof of this mind!) , and refered me for IVF.  I had my heart set on reversal, and had great replys back to the contary from a clinic in usa, Chappel Hill , but thinking about it, as I have had 4 sections thought for my health and looking after my uterus!  (bearing in mind if sucessful would need one more section), I went for the IVF.  Things have happened really quickly as I'm going private and now I start IVF 18th /19th of this month (may), well things don't then start until cycle day 21 , but were nearly off and running.

How are you getting along with it?  I am a member of another forum, and posted my story and a couple (all the rest were lovely as normal) about what I was going to do and oh my goodness they even said It was self inflicted !!  I was shocked , I would have not posted if I was shocked by someone having 4 kids and then wanting ivf to have one more , JJ


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry, I have no experience of what you are going through.

All I will say is, that yes no one should be rude to you, but just be cautious of what board you post in.

As I am sure you will understand, there are many women on here who have had numerous attempts at IVF and still never got to hold one baby.  Some have even lost babies very late in pregnancies and then still have failed treatments afterwards.

To be in your position would be a dream come true for some of us and you really are truly blessed to have the children you do.

Cherish them, you are so lucky.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------

